# St John's guitarist



## sixx66 (Mar 14, 2006)

Im 21, and looking for some people to jam with and hopefully start a band. Im a big fan 80s metal, metallica, motley crue, poison, etc. but im into everything from SRV to yngwie and beyond. Im open to playing pretty much anything. I mostly play rythm guitar, a little bit of lead, and want to write my own music


----------

